# What to use for Columnaris???



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey everyone. I've had a Q.T. tank setup for over two weeks with rasbora espei. I had to euthanize one last night because his mouth was completely rotted off. When I looked closely at the fish bag I had placed him in, I saw little white stringy things swimming in it. I took out all plants and hiding places and treated them in a hydrogen peroxide bath. I did a 75% water change to the Q.T. and lowered the temp to 75 since this helps slow down the bacteria.

I'm going to go to the LFS to pick up meds but am unsure...it seems like everyone uses different things. I'm leaning towards Maracyn Two since this is a gram negative bacteria...I'm afraid to harm the good bacteria in the filter though.

*c/p*


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

If anyone has dealt with this before or recommends any medications (especially any that do not harm the beneficial bacteria) to treat this please let me know.

Update tonight: I have another one that's acting different, straying from the others and looking swollen.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

UPDATE: A fish died this morning. Will be going to Petco after I get off of work to buy meds to treat Columnaris. I hope the other two pull through this.

I see that a lot have viewed this thread, so I'm hoping for some guidance on this illness soon.


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

I could really use info on this too. Just went through the same thing with the same wormy things and a disintegrated mouth. I think I read somewhere that columnaris in itself can produce strings but I'm not sure if they move on their own or what? I also thought about nematodes because those when small look the same way as the worms you describe. Anyway, I wish I could help. Good luck!


----------

